# Reductil (sibutramine)



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi, I used Reductil or Subutramine last year to great effect. I reduecd body fat with little effort, the best effect was the management of sugar cravings.

The product was discontinued last year, but I've noticed several online traders , the tanning and peptide sellers advertising derivatives of this compound, such as sibotrim and reductrim by melanotan magic.

Are these products real?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes mate I have used these in the past from an online mt2 store


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate I have used these in the past from an online mt2 store


I still see them sold and generic pharmacies too..


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a web supplier?


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I've still not brought Sibotrim or Reductrim. I'm confused, what is the difference is? I've emailed MT2 magic twice without reply . Both products apparently contain Sibutramine HCL. I'm concerned if the product is real as it was withdrawn in Europe last year. Any thoughts? My other generics supplier united pharmacies can not supply.


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

Bump


----------

